# 2012 Haunt Make up collection



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Gonna have fun breaking this stuff in tonight!!!:jol:


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I see lots of spirit make up. Is that Mehron body paint I see in front of the air compressor?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Let's see the pictures of you wearing all this now


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is to hoping he tapes all the packages to a shirt and takes a picture for Roxy


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Make sure you post the pictures of the creatures you create!


----------

